# bottle pix



## bottle34nut (Jan 7, 2007)

the light seemed right


----------



## bottle34nut (Jan 7, 2007)

some mineral waters


----------



## bottle34nut (Jan 7, 2007)

some hutches


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 7, 2007)

Your right about the light being just right, the bottles look really good. 
 Do you collect certian types or regions?
 Stinger


----------



## bottle34nut (Jan 8, 2007)

for the most part i am now concentrating on new jersey hutchs,  but i love the colors and shape of the mineral waters.


----------

